# Maple Leaf: new CF initiatives re: PR



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Rob Ayres" <ayrzee_07@hotmail.com>* on *Thu, 22 Mar 2001 23:59:10 -0500*
For anyone who gets a chance to pick up a Maple Leaf they are dealing 
with the CF and the public issue right now. There is a new to me 
anyway initiative regarding MPs and giving them a military experience 
that would last from 2 days to 4 weeks. It will be interesting to see 
who picks up the ball and runs with it but to me it seems like a great 
idea. I hope there are more than just one or two that go for it.
Rob A
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Juno847627709@aol.com
  To: ayrzee_07@hotmail.com
  Sent: Wednesday, March 21, 2001 6:13 PM
  Subject: Re: Infantry news
  A great woman who can barbecue too?
  Hang on tight, man. Hang on tight.
      I‘m off to dig up the Journal.
              -Matt
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
For anyone who gets a chance to pick up 
a Maple
Leaf they are dealing with the CF and the public issue right now. There 
is a new
to me anyway initiative regarding MPs and giving them a military 
experience
that would last from 2 days to 4 weeks. It will be interesting to see 
who picks
up the ball and runs with it but to me it seems like a great idea. I 
hope there
are more than just one or two that go for it.
Rob A
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Juno847627709@aol.com 
  To: ayrzee_07@hotmail.com 
  Sent: Wednesday, March 21, 2001 
6:13
  PM
  Subject: Re: Infantry 
news
  A great woman who can barbecue too?Hang on tight, 
man. Hang
  on tight. I‘m off to dig up the

Journal.
nbsp
  -Matt
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Ian Edwards" <iedwards@home.com>* on *Thu, 22 Mar 2001 22:57:19 -0700*
There are a few politicians most of us would just love to have for a 
couple of hours doubling round the parade square, digging slit trenches, 
....
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Rob Ayres
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  Sent: Thursday, March 22, 2001 9:59 PM
  Subject: Maple Leaf: new CF initiatives re: PR
  For anyone who gets a chance to pick up a Maple Leaf they are dealing 
with the CF and the public issue right now. There is a new to me 
anyway initiative regarding MPs and giving them a military experience 
that would last from 2 days to 4 weeks. It will be interesting to see 
who picks up the ball and runs with it but to me it seems like a great 
idea. I hope there are more than just one or two that go for it.
  Rob A
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
There are a few politicians most of us 
would just
love to have for a couple of hours doubling round the parade square, 
digging
slit trenches,....
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Rob
  Ayres 
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
  Sent: Thursday, March 22, 2001 
9:59
  PM
  Subject: Maple Leaf: new CF 
initiatives
  re: PR

  For anyone who gets a chance to pick 
up a Maple
  Leaf they are dealing with the CF and the public issue right now. 
There is a
  new to me anyway initiative regarding MPs and giving them a military 
  experience that would last from 2 days to 4 weeks. It will be 
interesting to
  see who picks up the ball and runs with it but to me it seems like a 
great
  idea. I hope there are more than just one or two that go for 
it.
  Rob A
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Beth MacFarlane <elljay@nbnet.nb.ca>* on *Fri, 23 Mar 2001 09:06:32 -0400*
--------------FD2542121CEE1215C915F816
Right on, Ian!!!!!!  By the way, thanks for the info on the formation
patch.  Sorry I mis-spoke.  I meant the Atlantic Command Patch which is,
of course, a blue diamond.  You see a lot of *******ized uniforms in
WWII, especially from the WWI vets, as my grandfather was.   he also had
26 Bn collar dogs and St. John Fusiliers shoulder flashes and 26 Bn
buttons!   I realize that the St John Fusiliers was established from the
old 26th but the uniform seems to be a mixture!!  Anyway, thanks again
for your input.  Much appreciated!
Beth
Ian Edwards wrote:
> There are a few politicians most of us would just love to have for a
> couple of hours doubling round the parade square, digging slit
> trenches, ....
>
>      ----- Original Message -----
>      From: Rob Ayres
>      To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>      Sent: Thursday, March 22, 2001 9:59 PM
>      Subject: Maple Leaf: new CF initiatives re: PR
>       For anyone who gets a chance to pick up a Maple Leaf they
>      are dealing with the CF and the public issue right now.
>      There is a new to me anyway initiative regarding MPs and
>      giving them a military experience that would last from 2
>      days to 4 weeks. It will be interesting to see who picks up
>      the ball and runs with it but to me it seems like a great
>      idea. I hope there are more than just one or two that go for
>      it.Rob A
>
--------------FD2542121CEE1215C915F816
Right on, Ian!!!!!! By the way, thanks for the info on the formation
patch. Sorry I mis-spoke. I meant the Atlantic Command Patch
which is, of course, a blue diamond. You see a lot of *******ized
uniforms in WWII, especially from the WWI vets, as my grandfather was.
he also had 26 Bn collar dogs and St. John Fusiliers shoulder flashes and
26 Bn buttons! I realize that the St John Fusiliers was established
from the old 26th but the uniform seems to be a mixture!! Anyway,
thanks again for your input. Much appreciated!
Beth
Ian Edwards wrote:
There
are a few politicians most of us would just love to have for a couple of
hours doubling round the parade square, digging slit trenches, ....
----- Original Message -----
From:
Rob
Ayres
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Sent: Thursday, March 22, 2001 9:59
PM
Subject: Maple Leaf: new CF initiatives
re: PR
For anyone who gets a chance to
pick up a Maple Leaf they are dealing with the CF and the public issue
right now. There is a new to me anyway initiative regarding MPs and giving
them a military experience that would last from 2 days to 4 weeks. It will
be interesting to see who picks up the ball and runs with it but to me
it seems like a great idea. I hope there are more than just one or two
that go for it.Rob A
--------------FD2542121CEE1215C915F816--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

